# Turbo 8V!



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

So as most of you know im doing a big turbo build on my mk4, This means i will have an extra k03 laying around and i was thinking about maybe slapping that sucker on my 8v 1.8 mk2. My question is.. How much boost would be safe? is there anything i should re-inforce (I.E. the rods) I plan on doing all new gaskets and piston rings when i have the engine. I also plan on lowering compression a bit. I was thinking 8PSI maybe on a fully rebuilt stock engine would probably be safe? Any input?

thanks in advance

Chad


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

How are you going to fuel this mkII?And control spark with the boost?


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

Vortech Fmu


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

That wasn't really the question lol.. 

Has anyone ever boosted their 8v 1.8?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What code is the block? That will tell you what the CR is and whether you will need to drop the CR. And from what I know, 8#'s should be fine for these motors, the more important part to allow the motor to survive at any boost level is the fueling and correct spark timing. Too lean is never good, but worse with the higher combustion temps and knock/pinging will kill things faster than you think.

Have you looked thru the Forced Induction forum, there should be lots info available in there.


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure about spark yet.. any input on this? 

I know its cheaper to do a vr6 swap but everyone has one and i want to do something different


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

So, is this a digi car or a CIS car? My preference for spark AND fuel control is MegaSquirt, fully tune-able to what ever you do to the motor.:thumbup:


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

Mega squirt is pretty cheap but is it a bitch to install?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Prolly easier than doing a VR swap and getting it to run. And you still haven't answered my question, is this a digi car or a cis car? If it is a digi car, a lot of the wiring and hardware is already there.


----------



## montanagreenmk2 (Dec 31, 2010)

very interested as to where this is going. i have an 8v 1.8 and was thinking turbo too because a vr6 swap was going to be around $3500+. but anyways i think mine is digi its a 91 gti, would the ebay kit be good for a daily driver car?


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Prolly easier than doing a VR swap and getting it to run. And you still haven't answered my question, is this a digi car or a cis car? If it is a digi car, a lot of the wiring and hardware is already there.


oops sorry i didnt see that you asked that, Its digi


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

montanagreenmk2 said:


> very interested as to where this is going. i have an 8v 1.8 and was thinking turbo too because a vr6 swap was going to be around $3500+. but anyways i think mine is digi its a 91 gti, would the ebay kit be good for a daily driver car?


I have heard alot of bad things about ebay turbos but i would like to actually see how long one lasts. Give it a try and let us know how it goes you cant go wrong with a $250 turbo on a $500 Car


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck with the digi turbo :thumbup: Get MS or even CIS-E and you'll be able to boost a whole lot more reliably..


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

I spent about 3 hours reading this thread.

Enjoy it very nice technical information on CIS but you're Digi. Still interesting.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4518476-K-Jet-turbo-setup


----------



## VWunion Chad (Dec 13, 2010)

I ended up selling my mk2 8v and bought a mk3 vr6  

Thanks for the help though fellas


----------

